# problems with 1443 fogger



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Garyl, After you light the burner is any fog or brown yellow smoke coming out at all? If not your coil might be stopped up. Did you check your nozzle at the end of the coil to make sure it is not clogged? I have been trying to get in touch with Mark that works with Burgess to get us some help as to questions and parts list. Take care JJ


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Dr. Rodriguez replaced the rubber gasket in the pump with a leather one. I haven't had that problem so I haven't, but that may solve it.

Maybe Dr. Rodriguez could elaborate on how to get to the gasket.


----------



## garyl (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks for trying, but there seems to be more of a problem. The nozzle is clear, and I've run a soft cable into the coil a couple of inches. The tank end of the tube is also clear. I took the container off and discarded the VERY dirty oil and cleaned it out. The gasket is in fact leather...was considering changing it to rubber, but that's not the problem. Pumping quickly builds extreme pressure, but pushes virtually no oil into the coil. In fact I can see that the pressure releaves itself back into the container. Seems that there must be an obstruction at the back end of the coil? Buy the way, I have the parts list if you need it.


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello Garyl and other brothers.

Garry, you definitely have an obstruction inside the coil. A few days back I wrote giving instructions for using the 1443 model and keeping it from clogging with carbon build up inside the coil. 
The coil can be be cleaned out by reaming it with a a smaller gauge wire. It is not eas but it can be done. I have done it several times. Please try running a smaller gauge copper wire through the coil from the front end of the coil. Make sure that you follow these set of steps.
1. remove the small pin hole valve from the front of the coil. (Make sure that the pin hole in this valve is open! Otherwise pry a very small pin through it to open it up.
2. Stand the fogger on its trigger end and blow penetrting oil into the coil and let it stand.
3. Run a smaller gauge copper wire through the coil while lublricating it with penetrating oil. 
This operation is not easy but it can be done"
3. Blow compressed air through the coil , if you have access to compressed air.
4. Keep reaming until the copper wire comes out the other end. Blow compressed air again.
I have done this operation for myself and a few others who have had the smae problem. It is not easy but it can be done. I am mechanically inclined hence doing this type of work comes easy for me while it might not be for others but you can always give it a try.
A new replacement coil can be obtained from Burgess!
I would call Burgess and ask if they would repair the unit for you BUT make sure that you ask how much it would cost first. It might be more economic to buy a new unit. 
Suggestion to all fogger users. After using the fogger, wait for it to cool. Pull the trigger a couple of times to make sure oil runs through before putting the fogger away. This operation may keep your coil free of debris.
Please keep me informed as to your progress and end result.
Very best regards and God bless all.
Dr Rodriguez


----------



## garyl (Mar 27, 2003)

Ok, sounds like I need to take the whole unit apart to have access to the back end of the tube? Will do it that's the case. Thanks!

Gary


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi everyone, I sent Mark with Burgess a e-mail and he is going to get right on it this week about a parts list and maybe a e-mail address for question about the foggers. Take care JJ


----------



## searcher (May 26, 2005)

You can order parts through the Customers Service Dept. Burgess Products, 23 Garden St. New York Mills, NY 13417 or by calling 315-736-0037 or 800-311-9903. Some of the part available are:

1060 Replacement jar $4.20
1020 Vapor coil $14.81
1434 Case halves $29.40
1050 Burner&Torch $28.00
1435 Gasket kit $.84
1436c Pump parts kit $7.50
1015 Nozzle $1.03
1022 Knob $1.26

It also lists a $3 shipping and handling fee and makes no mention of prices being subject to increase. But I would expect it. States to send orders to Burgess Products with Attn: Customer Service. Use the above address. Hope its helpful


----------



## Fogger1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Any folks using a Black Flag or Burgess fogger and are experiencing what seems like a "plugged tube" or "plugged pump" condition are encouraged to phone its manufacturer, The Fountainhead Group, located in upstate NY. 

Their customer service phone number is 315/736-0037 or 800-311-9903. They can talk you through a quick maintainence routine that usually resolves these problems. 

You can also visit their website at www.thefountainheadgroup.com/ 

If it's the pump, the hot water rinse routine takes only minutes and does not require any dissembly of the unit. 

They are happy to assist you with any questions related to their products.


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey garyl, Did you see the above imfo about the web for the fogger and any help? These people are great to work with. Dont hold back from contacting them about any problem with the foggers. Take care JJ


----------



## garyl (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi JJ,

I tried very long and hard to get a wire through my clogged coil. I even tried .035 mig welding wire, which is much stiffer than copper. No dice. Tried some heavy duty solvents, and even threw the whole thing into my smithing forge til yellow hot and quenched in water (last resort at that point, so might as well try). Ordered a new one for the price listed above and had it in a couple of days. Thanks, I will check out that web site. Gary


----------



## buford (Feb 22, 2005)

i have a different kind of problem (if it's a problem at all).

does any body else have a problem with the fogger fogging continuosly?

it doesn't fog "full blast", it just doesn't stop while it's running.


----------



## buford (Feb 22, 2005)

one more thing. i opened the hole up a little thinking this may help. it didn't, but it didn't seem to do any harm either.

was this a bad idea?


----------



## Fogger1 (Aug 17, 2005)

The only way a fogger can keep producing fog is if there is fluid in the vapor tube. That fluid is introduced by means of the trigger and pump mechanism. The continuous fogging issue tells me there is either a little fluid residue in the tube (which after the last pump should burn off within a few seconds), or the check valve in the pump is not operating thus allowing fluid to siphon itself through the system. 

A stuck check valve also prevents the pump from working efficiently, the result being a reduced fog output. Opening up the nozzle hole might have made the problem a little worse. 

Contact the company....they are excellent folks to work with and are happy to help you out.


----------



## buford (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks.

i'll let it burn for a while and see if it eventually stops.

when i press the trigger i get a good amount of fog, it just never completely stops.


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Buford, Did you ever get your fogger working right? Take care JJ


----------



## buford (Feb 22, 2005)

jj,

yes, thanks.

my fogger didn't come with an oporators manual. when i ordered the parts i asked for one and as soon as i looked at it i realized all the things i was doing wrong.

more than likely, i got the fogger and broke it. then i made it worse by opening up the nozzle.

oh well, anyway... i'm wrestling with these mites. some of my hives are really bad. i've got thymol spiked fog and oxalic, but i just don't know if i'm winning or losing.

but everythings working... thanks


----------

